# Τα ίδια και τα ίδια, του ίντερνετ μιμίδια



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2010)

Το παρόν νήμα φιλοδοξεί να φιλοξενεί τα διάφορα μιμιδιακά φαινόμενα που εκδηλώνονται στην ιντερνετόσφαιρα. :) Κατ' αρχάς ένα κατατοπιστικό ανάγνωσμα σχετικά με τα διαδικτυακά μιμίδια, άλλως _ιστομιμίδια_: Internet meme, meme, memeticists. Ατέλειωτες ώρες κωλοβαρέματος μιμειδιαμάτων, χαράς και γνώσης μπορείτε να σκοτώσετε αντλήσετε στους σχετικούς ιστοτόπους http://memegenerator.net/ και http://knowyourmeme.com/.

Το πρώτο μιμίδιο με το οποίο θα ασχοληθούμε είναι σχετικά πρόσφατο, και πηγή έμπνευσής του αποτέλεσε το τραγούδι _Dynamite_ τού Taio Cruz. Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε το βιντεάκι τού τραγουδιού αυτού:




 
Όπως παρατηρήσατε, το τραγούδι ξεκινά με τη φράση:
I throw my hands up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Gotta let go!​Αυτή λοιπόν η φράση έχει γίνει η βάση για να δημιουργούνται νέες ευρηματικές συνθέσεις ad nauseam, γεγονός που εύκολα μπορείτε και μόνοι σας να διαπιστώσετε γκουγκλάροντας το i throw my * in the air sometimes.  Ακολουθεί μια μη εξαντλητική καταγραφή ορισμένων τέτοιων μιμιδιακών κατασκευασμάτων:


I throw my laptop in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Where'd my life go?
​

I throw Lady Gaga in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Alejandro!​

I throw my sandwich in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Where's the mayo?​

I throw my Spanish in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! No comprendo!​

I throw my Skittles in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Taste the rainbow!​

I throw my Xbox in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Let's play Halo!​

I throw my PS3 up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Gran Turismo!​

I throw my guns up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Where's my ammo?​

I throw my rings up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! I love Frodo!​

I throw my boyfriend in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Going lesbo!​

I throw my homework in the air sometimes
Saying oh no! I'll get a zero!​

I run from pirates in the beach sometimes
Saying ayo! I'm Jack Sparrow!​

I throw my goldfish in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! I asked for Nemo!​

I throw my feet up in the air sometimes
Saying ouch oh! I stepped on Lego!​

I throw my keyboard on the screen sometimes
Saying oh no! I hate VEVO!​

I throw my fruit up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Who wants mango?​

I throw my knife up in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! I am emo!​

I throw my divorce papers in the air sometimes
Saying ayo! Now I'm free to go!​

I throw kids inside my van sometimes
Saying ayo! I'm a pedo!​

I throw my hands up in the air sometimes
Saying — OMG, are you okay? Wow, sorry dude — didn't mean to hit you...​


----------



## Marinos (Dec 10, 2010)

Αυτό μετράει;




(παραλλάσσει 



)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Αυτό μετράει;


Αυτό δεν έχει λάβει διαστάσεις μιμιδίου, είναι μάλλον ο ορισμός τής παρωδίας:
http://www.google.com/search?q="i+k...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1 :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

Ωραίο νήμα, Ζαζ! :)

Ένα από τα πιο διαδεδομένα - ιότροπα - μιμίδια, είναι η αξιοποίηση αποσπασμάτων από την ταινία _Der Untergang__ (Downfall,_ με τον Μπρούνο Γκαντς εξαιρετικό στον κύριο ρόλο) για να σχολιαστούν χιουμοριστικά - επιτυχημένα, μέτρια ή ανέμπνευστα - κάθε λογής περιστατικά, επίκαιρα ή όχι, παραφράζοντας στους υπότιτλους τις σχετικές σκηνές.

H Wikipedia, στη σελίδα Hitler in popular culture, γράφει για το φαινόμενο:
Via YouTube and other video sites, parodied clips from the 2004 film _Downfall_ have proliferated internationally. They are subtitled with references to Hitler becoming angry over various facets of modern pop culture such as Australian Rules Football, Windows Vista, online gaming, the NBC late-night television fiasco in which Hitler becomes infuriated upon learning that Conan will no longer host the Tonight Show, gridiron football, Xbox Live, the changing of the original Watchmen ending for the film version, the downfall of Morris Iemma, the Vancouver Canucks signing of Mats Sundin, Malcolm Turnbull, the death of John Lennon, the unavailability of The Beatles's 2009 digital remasters on Amazon.com, the death of Michael Jackson, Wrestlemania 25, the final episode of Kamen Rider Decade and other events. The phenomenon started in English but has spread to other languages including Dutch, Spanish, Portuguese, Bulgarian (It was used to ridicule Bulgarian president Georgi Parvanov for being a State Security agent during the communist dictatorship and for being a poacher), Romanian (for the 2009 presidential election), Croatian (comments about frequent affairs in the government), Serbian (about FK Red Star bad results), Hebrew, French Canadian accent (A popular is about the Last Summer Weather), Japanese, Cantonese and Danish. The most frequently used clip is the scene where Hitler receives news of the advancing Red Army vastly outnumbering the forces commanded by Felix Steiner. However, other clips from _Downfall_ are beginning to appear with subtitles. Some of the parodies turn on surrealism and intentional anachronisms to make a comment on present day subjects, especially the everyday prevalence of failures of computer and internet resources, while other parodies center more on humorously interpreting events in the bunker on April May 1945. A further driver of the jokes would be collective memories of the overall poor standards of subtitling and dubbing internationally in cinema during the mid twentieth century, especially with low budget films such as the sword and sandal genre or eastern martial arts movies, including poor synchonization and comically inaccurate translations.
On April 21, 2010, Constantin Film, the film production and film distribution company responsible for the film, initiated a massive removal of parody videos on YouTube. This removal was criticized by digital rights advocates and was followed by the appearance of self-referential parody videos on the very subject of Constantin's actions with respect to the parodies.​και στη σελίδα της ταινίας:
One scene in the film, in which Hitler launches into a furious tirade upon finally realizing that the war is truly lost, has become a staple of internet viral videos. In these wildly anachronistic videos, the original audio of Ganz's voice is retained, but new subtitles are added so that he now seems to be reacting instead to some setback in present-day politics, sports, popular culture, etc. One parody depicted Hitler flying into a rage in response to being banned from Xbox Live. The creator of this parody was the one who originally came up with the idea of Downfall parodies, his video _Hitler gets Banned from Xbox Live_ was the first ever Downfall parody (and the first parody to be taken down as well). This video accumulated a vast number of YouTube views and was posted on video game related sites.
By 2010, there were thousands of such parodies, including many in which a self-aware Hitler is incensed that people keep making _Downfall_ parodies.
The film's director, Oliver Hirschbiegel, spoke positively about these parodies in a 2010 interview with _New York_ magazine, saying that many of them were funny and they were a fitting extension of the film's purpose: "The point of the film was to kick these terrible people off the throne that made them demons, making them real and their actions into reality. I think it's only fair if now it's taken as part of our history, and used for whatever purposes people like." Nevertheless, Constantin Films has taken an "ambivalent" view of the parodies, and has asked video sites to remove many of them. On April 21, 2010, the producers initiated a massive removal of parody videos on YouTube. However, there has been a resurgence of the videos on the site since the mass removal. On July 28, 2010, Constantin responded by issuing DMCA takedown notices on videos which had countered the blocking of the videos using a Fair Use argument.
As of October 2010, Youtube no longer blocks any Downfall-derived parodies, and is now placing ads on some of them. This was seen by many as a sign of relief, ending the cat-and-mouse game that involved parodists and Constantin Film.
Corynne McSherry, an attorney specializing in intellectual property and free speech issues for the Electronic Frontier Foundation, stated "All the [Downfall parody videos] that I've seen are very strong Fair Use cases and so they're not infringing, and they shouldn't be taken down."​Για όσους δεν θέλουν να διαβάζουν κατεβατά, μια σύνοψη από τους ιντερνετικούς ιολόγους τού knowyourmeme.com:




 
Ιδού το πόνημα που ξεκίνησε τη μανία:

Hitler gets Banned from Xbox Live




 
και μια άλλη σκηνή, που μας αφορά ;): 

Global Meltdown: Deutsche Bank - Part V (From Greece With Love)​




Δεν θα προσθέσω άλλα· παρά τις κινήσεις τής Constantin Film, το γιουτιούμπ προβάλλει ακόμα χιλιάδες παραλλαγές.

Εδώ προκύπτει ένα πολυσυζητημένο θέμα: πότε ένα έργο παύει να αποτελεί αποκλειστικά ιδιοκτησία των δημιουργών του (ιδίως σ' αυτή την περίπτωση που ο σκηνοθέτης δήλωσε ενθουσιασμένος με τη χρήση των αποσπασμάτων) και γίνεται κτήμα όλου του κόσμου, μέρος της παγκόσμιας διαδικτυακής κουλτούρας;

Στη Λεξιλογία έχουν αναρτηθεί κατά καιρούς διάφορες εκδοχές, εδώ από το Ράδιο Αρβύλα για τη Μονή Βατοπεδίου, εδώ η άποψη του "πρωταγωνιστή" για τις παρωδίες (μεταμιμίδιο; ) κι εδώ μια που αναφέρει και τη Λεξιλογία καθώς και διακεκριμένα μέλη της (you know who you are, όπως λέει και ο ednorton εκεί). Δυστυχώς, αυτή η τελευταία έπεσε θύμα της εκστρατείας της Constantin Film στο γιουτιούμπ. Έφαγα τον κόσμο να τη βρω εκεί, αλλά τζίφος. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει πού μπορούμε να την ξαναδούμε, θα του χρωστάμε χάρη. :)

Δεν άργησαν βέβαια να εμφανιστούν κι άλλες παρόμοιες απόπειρες, που χρησιμοποιούν αποσπάσματα από άλλες ταινίες, από τις οποίες διάλεξα δύο.
Μία με τον "πατερούλη" Γιόζεφ που θέλει να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη, συνωμοτώντας με τα στελέχη της Constantin Film (με μια σεκάνς από την τηλεοπτική μίνι σειρά του BBC, _WWII: Behind Closed Doors_, με τον Αλεξέι Πετρένκο στον ρόλο του Στάλιν):





 
και μία από τις πιο πρόσφατες, με αποσπάσματα από την καναδέζικη τηλεταινία _Hitler: The Rise of Evil _με πρωταγωνιστή τον Ρόμπερτ Καρλάιλ (και τον Πίτερ Ο'Τουλ ως φον Χίντενμπουργκ κι αρκετούς άλλους γνωστούς ηθοποιούς), όπου ο μέγας παράφρων αναλαμβάνει να σώσει την Ιρλανδία από την κρίση (στη σελίδα του γιουτιούμπ, υπάρχουν κάμποσα επεξηγηματικά σχόλια για πολλούς όρους και αναφορές στην τρέχουσα ιρλανδική επικαιρότητα):




 
Next!


----------



## Isiliel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά με την ευκαιρία.*

Πριν από αρκετό καιρό, έπεσε στα χέρια μας η ομιλία της Susan Blackmore από το TED, με τίτλο: ...on memes and "temes" που ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει. "Temes", απέδωσε η ομιλήτρια αυτό που εσείς εδώ ονομάζετε -πολύ πετυχημένα κατά τη γνώμη μου-, "ιστομιμίδια".

Για να είμαι λίγο περισσότερο εντός θέματος, αξίζει κανείς να ρίξει μια ματιά στην ιστορία του logo 31 που θεωρήθηκε από πολλούς το πρώτο ελληνικό ιστομιμίδιο, λόγω των αλυσιδωτών αντιδράσεων που προκάλεσε: http://www.freeweird.com/2010/10/logo31-twitter-onned.html 
(το link είναι ενδεικτικό, η ιστορία κυκλοφορεί σε χιλιάδες παραλλαγές στο διαδίκτυο).


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

daeman said:


> [...]
> Στη Λεξιλογία έχουν αναρτηθεί κατά καιρούς διάφορες εκδοχές, εδώ από το Ράδιο Αρβύλα για τη Μονή Βατοπεδίου, εδώ η άποψη του "πρωταγωνιστή" για τις παρωδίες (μεταμιμίδιο; ) κι εδώ μια που αναφέρει και τη Λεξιλογία καθώς και διακεκριμένα μέλη της (you know who you are, όπως λέει και ο ednorton εκεί). Δυστυχώς, αυτή η τελευταία έπεσε θύμα της εκστρατείας της Constantin Film στο γιουτιούμπ. Έφαγα τον κόσμο να τη βρω εκεί, αλλά τζίφος. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει πού μπορούμε να την ξαναδούμε, θα του χρωστάμε χάρη. :)
> [...]


 
Η εκδοχή που αναφέρω αποπάνω βρίσκεται στο vimeo, όπως μας πληροφορεί ο Stazybo Horn:
Το κλιπ και αλλού, με 



 ή 



 ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους, χωρίς, ωστόσο, επισημειώσεις. 
Τα αντίστοιχα αντικλείδια είναι _τρισχιλιετής_ και _trisxilieths_…​ 
Ευχαριστούμε για την ευγενική χορηγία και αναμένουμε την αίτηση χάριτος το αίτημά του για τη σχετική αντίχαρη ώστε να κλείσει ο ισολογισμός. Δημιουργικοί στα πάντα, εκτός από τη λογιστική. :-\


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 13, 2011)

Νέο μιμίδιο: Δεν νομίζω Τάκη!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 14, 2011)

SOrry, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα: Ζω για τη στιγμή που θα σηκωθεί ο Δεν-νομίζω-Τάκης και ο Έλα-Αλέκος και θα αρχίσουν τα σκαμπίλια


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 14, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> SOrry, αλλά δεν κρατήθηκα: Ζω για τη στιγμή που θα σηκωθεί ο Δεν-νομίζω-Τάκης και ο Έλα-Αλέκος και θα αρχίσουν τα σκαμπίλια



Θα κάνουν συμμαχία με την Κούλα και θ'αρχίσουν να σκορπούν τον τρόμο αλά Ζουγκλάκο εποχής Καθαρμάτων


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 15, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Θα κάνουν συμμαχία με την Κούλα και θ'αρχίσουν να σκορπούν τον τρόμο αλά Ζουγκλάκο εποχής Καθαρμάτων







χαχαχαχαχα!!

κάπως έτσι δηλαδή;;


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 15, 2011)

Όλι, η ιδέα σου χρήζει περαιτέρω ανάπτυξης και επεξεργασίας.

Έτσι, ο Αλέκος, ο Τάκης και η Κούλα μπαίνουν σ' ένα μαγαζί και...






Το κόβω εδώ, η καΐλα έχει κι ένα όριο...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

Όχι που ο Χίτλερ θ' άφηνε ασχολίαστα τα σαββατιάτικα γαυροκαμώματα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ζένγκα ζένγκα (Zenga Zenga, «από σοκάκι σε σοκάκι»)*






A YouTube music video mocking Libya's defiant leader, Muammar Gaddafi, has become a huge hit in the Arab world.

The video, "Zenga Zenga," was made by Israeli music journalist and blogger Noy Alooshe. It uses modified music from "Hey Baby," a song by American rappers Pitbull and T-Pain. Words from Gaddafi's televised speech have replaced the lyrics, reports Reuters.

The video shows repetitious clips of Gaddafi from his televised speech on a balcony in Tripoli last week in which he vowed to die a martyr for the country and encouraged Libyans to go into the streets and attack anti-government demonstrators.

"When I saw Gaddafi speaking it struck me that his cadence and his movements were perfect for a clip. It was so musical," Alooshe told Reuters.

Libyans use for word "zenga" for small neighborhood. This word stood out for Alooshe as he watched Gaddafi's speech.

In the video, Gaddafi raps that he will clean Libya “inch by inch, house by house, room by room, alley by alley.”
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/...0301/zenga-zenga-youtube-gaddafi-video-israel​
Επίσης:
Zenga Zenga is an auto-tuned song and viral YouTube video that parodies Libyan ruler Muammar Gaddafi.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zenga_Zenga
http://edition.cnn.com/TRANSCRIPTS/1102/28/sitroom.02.html

Αυτό κι αν είναι μιμίδιο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)

this looks shopped: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7235-φωτοσοπιά&p=102286&viewfull=1#post102286


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)

Και γενικότερα: image macro.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2011)

Είναι δεκατριάχρονη, έχει πάνω από εκατόν δύο εκατομμύρια θεάσεις (μέσα σε έναν μόλις μήνα!!!), με πάνω από δύο εκατομμύρια dislike. Το τραγούδι της είναι για πολλούς το χειρότερο του κόσμου. Έγινε αιτία να μπει η (κοινότατη, κατά τ' άλλα) λέξη _Friday_ στο urbandictionary με νέα σημασία ("η ενοχλητικότερη μέρα τής βδομάδας"), καταφέρνοντας έτσι μέσα σε μια στιγμή να ανατρέψει πεποιθήσεις δεκαετιών (βλ. TGIF). Ladies and gentlemen, meet Rebecca Black! :)


----------



## Irini (Apr 15, 2011)

Αμέτρητες δε οι παρωδίες του (εδώ μερικές και εδώ η death-metal version)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2011)

Προς το παρόν, διασκέδασα πολύ με την υποτιθέμενη «ντιλανική» εκδοχή και τα σχόλια στο YouTube!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FISHEO3gsM


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Το έφερα λοιπόν κι εγώ εδώ (από εκεί), τέτοιος χαμός που γίνεται τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

Andrew Lansley Rap






Άντε να δούμε πόσες απομιμήσεις θα έχουμε τώρα...


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Όχι που ο Χίτλερ θ' άφηνε ασχολίαστα τα σαββατιάτικα γαυροκαμώματα:
> [...]



Για τα εκλογομαζώματα-διαολοσκορπίσματα να δεις τι έχει να πει, που έχει και προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον 
(το axe to grind είναι για άλλον, παραπλήσιο):


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2012)

Ήταν θέμα χρόνου να γίνει της Κορέας και με τον Χίτλερ:




Για τους πολύ άρρωστους, κυκλοφορεί μέχρι και δεκάωρη (!) βερσιόν: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fCgPMMH4vA

Εντωμεταξύ η διαβόητη ασανσεροσκηνή του ακαταμάχητου Gangnam Style (σήμερα ήδη τρίτο σε θεάσεις, ετοιμάζεται να φάει λάχανο τους πάντες!) έχει δώσει κι αυτή έμπνευση σε κάποιους φίλους του κινηματογράφου:





Και για το τέλος η αφιέρωση σχετικά με το τελικό νι: Παντού όλοι γράφουν "κούνα το ποπό", Νίκελ! :twit:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2012)

Αφού δεν βάλαμε εδώ την McKayla (not impressed), ας βάλουμε τη Nana Gouvêa em Desastres.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 3, 2012)

(δε μου αρέσει, αλλά με προκάλεσες! :twit: Αν και, παρ' όλο που είναι ερασιτεχνικό, είναι καλύτερο από τη μ@λ@κί@ της Peta με τα λαχανικά! :s)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αφού δεν βάλαμε εδώ την McKayla (not impressed), ας βάλουμε τη Nana Gouvêa em Desastres.


Την είχαμε βάλει στο νήμα της Ολυμπιάδας. 
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11647-Ολυμπιάδα-2012-Λονδίνο&p=153174#post153174 :)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Την είχαμε βάλει στο νήμα της Ολυμπιάδας. :)



Ε ναι, από κει (και από σένα) την έμαθα...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2012)

Πρέπει κάποιος να βρίσκεται στην αθέατη πλευρά του ελληνικού διαδικτύου για να μην έχει πάρει μυρωδιά τι χαμός γίνεται με το διαβόητο «*Πουλάκι Τσίου*»:




Πολλά σχετικά δημοσιεύματα θα σας βγάλει μια σχετική αναζήτηση (ιδίως στην Ιταλία γίνεται ο Τ-Ρ-Ε-Λ-Ο-Σ χαμός!), εγώ να δώσω ένα απ' τα πρώτα ελληνικά βιντεάκια που φτιάχτηκαν:




Εντωμεταξύ έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν και μιξαρίσματα! :)




Παρωδίες κ.ά. εν ευθέτω χρόνω, διότι υπάρχει κι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα επειδή η εταιρία _Made in Etaly_ που 'χει τα δικαιώματα κόβει τις ελληνικές ΙΡ και πρέπει να μπαίνει κάποιος με hidemyass κττ. Τέλος πάντων. Για τώρα απλώς να δώσω την εκδίκηση του Πουλακίου, για όποιον είχε ανησυχήσει:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2012)

Αυτό έχει τουλάχιστον γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον, αν το βρούμε σε διάφορες γλώσσες...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Ξεκίνησε απ' τα πορτουγκέζικα της Βραζιλίας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2012)

Έπρεπε να έχει ενιαίο interface, σαν το ιταλικό...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

Μα το βραζιλιάνικο είναι απ' τα ογδόνταζ, το ιταλικό είναι το φετινό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

ΥΓ
Θεϊκή η σχετική γκουγκλομετάφραση:


Il pulcino Pio è un adattamento in lingua italiana della filastrocca brasiliana O Pintinho di Erisvaldo Da Silva, che aveva composto il brano negli anni ottanta. L'adattamento in lingua italiana del brano è stata effettuata da Bruno Benvenuti, Lucio Scarpa, Alessandro Tirocchi, Maurizio Paniconi e Morgana Giovannetti.|Η γκόμενα Pio είναι μια προσαρμογή του έμμετρου λόγου βρεφικών σταθμών σε ιταλικό Βραζιλίας O Pintinho του Erisvaldo Da Silva, ο οποίος είχε συνθέσει το τραγούδι στη δεκαετία του ογδόντα. Η ιταλική γλώσσα προσαρμογή του τραγουδιού έγινε από τον Bruno Καλώς ορίσατε, Lucio Scarpa, Alessandro Tirocchi, Maurizio Paniconi και Morgana Giovannetti.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Και πώς τα λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτά τα *cumulative songs*, όπως το αγγλικό με τις δώδεκα μέρες των Χριστουγέννων;

Να βάλουμε και αυτά εδώ στο άρθρο της Wikipedia: Το τσουλάκι πίου πίου, συγγνώμη, το πουλάκι τσίου τσίου και το δικό μας «Όταν θα πάω, κυρά μου, στο παζάρι» (προσοχή στα κόμματα).

Ορίστε και η γλωσσική σύγκριση:

Η ελληνική διασκευή με το πουλάκι τσίου τσίου (τελευταία στροφή):

ο ταύρος μουουου
η αγελάδα μ-μ-μ
το προβατάκι μπέεε
η κατσικούλα μέεε
ο σκύλος γαβ-γαβ-γαβ
η γατούλα μιάου
το περιστέρι πρ-ρ-ρ
η γαλοπούλα γλου-γλου-γλου
το κοκοράκι κιρικό
η κοτούλα κόο
το πουλάκι τσίου

Το τραγούδι του Ζοζέφ Κορίνθιου, όπως το τραγούδησε ο Νίκος Γούναρης:

Όταν θα πάω κυρά μου στο παζάρι
θε να σου πάρω ένα γαϊδουράκι,
το γαϊδούρι γκα-γκα,
το γουρουνάκι χρου-χρου,
το αρνάκι μπε-μπε-μπε
το σκυλάκι γάου-γάου,
η γατούλα νιάου-νιάου,
το πετεινάρι τσίου-τσίου,
η κοτούλα κοκοκό, 
το κοκοράκι κικιρικικί,
να σε ξυπνάει κάθε πρωί.


Και η πιο διασκεδαστική έκδοση με Σαββόπουλο, Αρβανιτάκη, Γαλάνη, Μηλιώκα και τον Χάρρυ Κλυνν (που στο τέλος λέει: «Έτσι και ξυπνήσει κανένας, εμένα να με χέσεις άμα λάχει ναούμ»):


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2012)

...
Alla Fiera Dell'Est per due soldi un topolino mio padre comprò
E venne il gatto che si mangiò il topo che al mercato mio padre comprò
E venne il cane che morse il gatto che si mangiò il topo che al mercato mio padre comprò...






μεταφράσματα


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2012)

Αυτό το _πουλάκι _πολύ χαζό μου φαίνεται, δεν μπόρεσα να το δω όλο, αντίθετα με το δικό μας _Παζάρι _που μοιάζει αγέραστο από τότε που μου το τραγουδούσε ο παππούς μου κι ο πατέρας μου. Άλλο ένα παρόμοιο τραγουδάκι που μου αρέσει πολύ, είναι η ταραντέλα Eh Cumpari, που πρωτοάκουσα σε συναυλία του Κωστή Μαραβέγια. Στο βίντεο είναι το πρωτότυπο, από τον Julius LaRosa:




Και οι στίχοι:
Eh Cumpari, ci vo sunari
Chi si sona? U friscalettu
E comu si sona u friscalettu?
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

E cumpari, ci vo sunari
Chi si sona? U saxofona
E comu si sona u saxofona?
Tu tu tu tu u saxofona
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

E cumpari, ci vo sunari
Chi si sona? U mandolinu
E comu si sona u mandolinu?
A pling a pling, u mandulin
Tu tu tu tu u saxofona
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

E cumpari, ci vo sunari?
Chi si sona? u viulinu
E comu si sona u viulinu?
A zing a zing, u viulin
A pling a pling, u mandulin
Tu tu tu tu u saxofona
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

E cumpari, ci vo sunari?
Chi si sona? A la trumbetta
Ma comu si sona a la trumbetta?
Papapapa a la trumbetta
A zing a zing, u viulin
A pling a pling, u mandulin
Tu tu tu tu u saxofona
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

E compari, ci vo sunari?
Chi si sona? A la trombona
Ma comu si sona a la trombona
A fumma a fumma a la trombona
Pa-pa pa-pa pa la trumbetta
A zing a zing, u viulin
A pling a pling, u mandulin
Tu tu tu tu u saxofona
U friscalette, tipiti tipiti tam

Tipiti tipiti
Tipiti tipiti tam


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Το πουλάκι βραζιλιανιστί μου προκαλεί δολοφονικές διαθέσεις μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Το πουλάκι προκαλεί γενικώς δολοφονικές διαθέσεις :


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Γι' αυτό κι εγώ προτιμώ αυτό, έστω κι αν έχει παρόμοιο τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γι' αυτό κι εγώ προτιμώ αυτό, έστω κι αν έχει παρόμοιο τέλος.



Χε χε χε, πάρε ένα (και δυο και τρία και βάλε) gift δωράκι:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2012)

Βρε πάρτε _Πουλάκι Τσίου Τσιφτετέλι Edition_ να στανιάρετε! :laugh:









Κι επειδή από το παρόν νήμα δεν μπορεί να λείπει η υπερπερσόνα του ελληνικού ίντερνετ, τώρα και mashup Πουλάκι με Παντελίδη λαίμαι!





...και ο αντίλογος:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 18, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αφού δεν βάλαμε εδώ την McKayla (not impressed)(...)




_U.S. Olympic gymnast McKayla Maroney visited the Oval Office on Thursday, along with other members of the gold-medal-winning U.S. team. Here, Maroney shows the president how to do that face that made her a meme right after the 2012 Olympics_
http://www.neatorama.com/2012/11/17/Not-Impressed/


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 22, 2012)

Το καλύτερο από τα πουλάκια, πάντως, είναι το Γκολάκι Πίου. Δεν υπάρχει!!


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Ο κόουτς, μπάι-μπάι, ε; Πολύ ενημερωμένο το βιντεάκι!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο κόουτς, μπάι-μπάι, ε; Πολύ ενημερωμένο το βιντεάκι!



Οφ καρς! Πάντα φρέσκα στη Λεξιλογία! :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2012)

Τέλειο, Όλιβερ, τέλειο! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Nov 22, 2012)

..
Holy moley, Όλι! :up:
Μόλις τώρα κατάφερα να στείλω για ύπνο τα παιδιά. Χάχανα εις τριπλούν, τα δύο κελαρυστά, cascading.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ήταν θέμα χρόνου να γίνει της Κορέας και με [...]


Πλέον και Hero-Παίδες* Style — a must-watch: :laugh:




.
______
* Χειροπέδες :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

Πείνα... φτώχια... αλλά ο τύπος έχει φτιάξει το καλύτερο βιντεάκι απ' όλα. (Να είχε βάλει και καμιά κοκαλιάρα, θα ήμασταν πιο πειστικοί.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Μιλάμε όντως για υπερπαραγωγή! :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2012)

Το πουλάκι τώρα και στα κυπριακά! (Θενκς, Chris :))
*Το πουλλούι τσίου​*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το πουλάκι τώρα και στα κυπριακά!


Γρήγορα τους στίχους! Δεν καταλαβαίνω (σχεδόν) τίποτε. :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 4, 2012)

Τα ζώα έιναι:
Το πουλούι
Η ορνιθούα
Ο πετεινός
Η γαλίνα
Το πεζουνούι (πεζούνι=πιτσούνι)
Η γατούα
Ο σκύλος
Η τσουρούα
Το προβατούι
Η κατσέλα
Ο ταύρος
και στο τέλος...
Το τράκτορ


----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2012)

Η κόλαση του Δάντη μόλις απόκτησε καινούργιο κύκλο


With The Infinite Jukebox, you can create a never-ending and ever changing version of any song. The app works by sending your uploaded track over to The Echo Nest, where it is decomposed into individual beats. Each beat is then analyzed and matched to other similar sounding beats in the song. This information is used to create a detailed song graph of paths though similar sounding beats. As the song is played, when the next beat has similar sounding beats there’s a chance that we will branch to a completely different part of the song. Since the branching is to a very similar sounding beat in the song, you (in theory) won’t notice the jump. This process of branching to similar sounding beats can continue forever, giving you an infinitely long version of the song.

Και ποιος άλλος θα μπορούσε να είναι σε περίοπτη θέση; Ζάζουλααααα :woot:


Εδώ τα σχετικά (και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα. Enjoy!)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2012)

Φόνος. Η μόνη λύση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2012)

Μπέρνι, να 'σαι καλά — οι προσευχές μου μόλις απαντήθηκαν. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2012)

@Zaz: Gangnam+Wham!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2012)

Λάικ, λάικ, λάικ!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 6, 2013)

Κάπως έτσι θα κάνει κι ο Ζαζ όταν ακούει το αγαπημένο του κομμάτι:


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
I'd name that baby Pavloviana, Pavloviana Gangnam.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2013)

Καινούργιο συκώτι! Είχα καιρό να δω τόσο παβλοφική αντίδραση (με εξαίρεση ίσως το πώς κάνει ο Κρητικός όταν ακούει πι-νι-ό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2013)

Χμμμ, και σε αυτό το τάργκετ γκρουπ ανήκει *και ο* Ζαζουλέας; Ε, όχι!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 6, 2013)

Τι απίστευτο γέλιο είναι αυτό;;! Να 'σαι καλά Έλσα!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 6, 2013)

Το γέλιο της αδελφούλας του, όλα τα λεφτά! :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

Το καινούργιο φρούτο στα γιουτούμπια είναι, λέει, το Harlem Shake. Περιγραφή (όσο κατάλαβα): Αρχίζει ένας να χορεύει παλαβά και ξαφνικά χορεύουν πολλοί μαζί. Ορίστε ένα best of:


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2013)

Ζάζουλα, ανησυχώ πολύ με αυτό το Χάρλεμ Σέικ. Κοίτα τι λένε εδώ:
Ξεχάστε την πρωτιά του Gangnam style, τον στρουμπουλό Κορεάτη PSY και τα 1,4 δισεκατομμύρια κλικ του στο YouTube. Το πιο πιθανό είναι σε έναν ‒ το πολύ ‒ μήνα να έχει περάσει στη δεύτερη θέση και σε ένα χρόνο να κοιμάται σκονισμένο δίπλα από τη μουχλιασμένη Macarenahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiBYM6g8Tck. Το νέο meme trend του Διαδικτύου ονομάζεται Harlem Shake και μετράει ήδη δεκάδες εκατομμύρια κλικ.
Πάντως, μπροστά στο Χάρλεμ Σέικ το Γκάνγκναμ Στάιλ είναι εντελώς σοφιστικέ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ το βιντεάκι στο #65 δεν παίζει, οπότε ευκαιρία να βάλουμε:

1. Το αρχικό (εξ Αυστραλίας ορμώμενο), απ' όπου ξεκίνησαν όλα:





2. Το μιλιτέρ (εκ Νορβηγίας ορμώμενο), που 'ναι κι αυτό με τις περισσότερες θεάσεις:





3. Το κλασικότερο απ' τα γραφείου:





4. Στην αγιοβαλεντίνικη εκπομπή τού Today Show (NBC):
[video]http://www.mrctv.org/embed/119964[/video]

5. Μ' ένα ολόκληρο γήπεδο να συμμετέχει:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2013)

Or not...:devil::wub:


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2013)

Κι αυτός που χαλάει την πιάτσα


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Τελικά δεν μπορείς να κάνεις καθόλου πλάκα σε τούτονα τον κόσμο, διότι υπάρχουν οι ΔΥΣΚΟΙΛΙΟΙ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞΑΡΕΣ:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2013/03/silly-harlem-shake-meme-spurs-serious-backlash.html


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Βρε Ζαζ, σοβαρά τώρα, αν ήσουνα διευθυντής σε γυμνάσιο και τα πιτσιρίκια έφτιαχναν το δικό του κλιπάκι _στην αυλή στο διάλειμμα_, όχι στο σπίτι τους, και στο δεύτερο μέρος της γενικής σύγχυσης ορισμένες μαθήτριες εμφανίζονταν να χορεύουν γυμνόστηθες, δεν θα είχες δίκιο να μοιράσεις τιμωρίες; Και δεν θα είχαν δίκιο οι γονείς που θα ζητούσαν το κεφάλι σου; 
Ε, εδώ έχουμε Τυνησία και μαθητές στην αυλή του σχολείου να χορεύουν με το σώβρακο, αντίστοιχο είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Πάντως δεν θα απέλυα τους χρυσωρύχους αν ήμουν ο διευθυντής τους.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Η απόλυση ίσως είναι υπερβολή, αλλά αν υπήρξε παράβαση κανονισμών και κινδύνεψε κανένας, λογικό είναι να γίνουν παρατηρήσεις. 

Στο αεροπλάνο από την άλλη, εγώ αν ήμουνα επιβάτισσα δεν θα αισθανόμουν ασφαλής με όλους τους άλλους να πηδάνε πάνω κάτω γύρω μου και κανονικά έπρεπε οι συνοδοί να το έχουν φροντίσει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2013)

Αυτό στο αεροπλάνο, είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι δεν είναι σκηνοθετημένο; Με το αεροπλάνο στο έδαφος;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Όχι, στον αέρα έγινε, σύμφωνα με το κείμενο.

Αλλά όλοι οι μηχανολόγοι γνωρίζουν (για το ορυχείο και το αεροπλάνο μιλάω τώρα) πως άλλο είναι το τι νομίζει κάποιος για την τυχόν διακυβευόμενη ασφάλεια και άλλο είναι το τι πραγματικά ισχύει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Για το αεροπλάνο (επειδή δεν έχω μπει ποτέ σε ορυχείο): αν ήμουνα επιβάτισσα και πες ότι καθόμουνα στη μέση και ο ένας διπλανός μου ήθελε να χοροπηδήξει πάνω κάτω στο κάθισμα του και μετά να πηδήξει από πάνω μου για να βγει στον διάδρομο, και παράλληλα να έχει κι έναν χαρτοφύλακα στο χέρι και να κάνει μ' αυτόν φιγούρες στον αέρα, σαν να ήταν ράβδος μαζορέτας, κι από την άλλη μεριά είχα έναν που κλωτσάει στον αέρα και μου ρίχνει και μερικές αγκωνιές ξώφαλτσες, ε, δεν θα αισθανόμουν ασφαλής. 
Δεν έχει να κανει με τις αναταράξεις και όλα αυτά που λέει το άρθρο αλλά με την πολύ απλή περίπτωση βρίσκομαι σε κλειστό και στενάχωρο μέρος και μέσα στον ενθουσιασμό τρώω και καμιά ξώφαλτση και δεν έχω χώρο να πάω παραπέρα. 
Για το ορυχείο, το τι ξέρουν οι μηχανολόγοι είναι γνωστό και ως _ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ_. Οπότε το θέμα είναι τι λένε οι κανονισμοί ασφαλείας κι αν έχουν παραβιαστεί.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2013)

Συμπληρωματικά: δεν έχω καμια διάθεση να διαβάσω απάντηση με ειρωνείες. 
Πάντως, από τη μία οι βραζιλιάνικοι χοροί, από την άλλη το πιο πανω, Ζαζ, είσαι σίγουρα νεότερος από τον Ελληγενή και μας το κρύβεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Κοίτα, το καλό είναι πως είναι μόλις 29". Αν παρατηρείς να γίνεται κάτι άλλο πέρα απ' το να χορεύουν στο έδαφος (κι ένας ν' αγκαλιάζει κι έναν κώνο), είμαι πολύ περίεργος το ποιοι μπορεί να είναι αυτοί οι κανονισμοί ασφαλείας που παραβιάστηκαν. Άλλωστε αυτό ακριβώς λέει και το ΑΡ: «Δεν προκύπτει από το βίντεο το τι κανονισμοί ασφαλείας παραβιάστηκαν».


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Συμπληρωματικά: δεν έχω καμια διάθεση να διαβάσω απάντηση με ειρωνείες.
> Πάντως, από τη μία οι βραζιλιάνικοι χοροί, από την άλλη το πιο πανω, Ζαζ, είσαι σίγουρα νεότερος από τον Ελληγενή και μας το κρύβεις.


Όχι, σε παρακαλώ, προφανώς και δεν σκοπεύω να απειλήσω τη δική σου αποκλειστικότητα στις ειρωνείες.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2013)

Αρνήθηκαν να κάνουν βίντεο με το χορό Harlem Shake οι ασθενείς του νοσοκομείου «Δαφνί»


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

«Είδαμε με τους συναδέλφους μου τα εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπα βίντεο του Harlem Shake και σκεφτήκαμε να γυρίσουμε εδώ ένα αντίστοιχο. Όταν όμως τους το προτείναμε μόνο που δεν μας έδειραν. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το σκεφτήκαμε καλά και καταλαβαίνω γιατί ένιωσαν προσβεβλημένοι. Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεχνάμε ότι το Δαφνί φιλοξενεί ψυχικά άρρωστους ανθρώπους και όχι διανοητικά καθυστερημένους».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

Ότι ο Μαρίνος έχει λινκάρει το Κουλούρι, το καταλάβαμε, έτσι; Επειδή βλέπω εισαγωγικά και μπλε χρωματάκια, σαν να πρόκειται για πραγματικά τσιτάτα...:twit:


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ότι ο Μαρίνος έχει λινκάρει το Κουλούρι, το καταλάβαμε, έτσι; Επειδή βλέπω εισαγωγικά και μπλε χρωματάκια, σαν να πρόκειται για πραγματικά τσιτάτα...:twit:



Τέτοια του κάνουμε και μετά θα βάζει φατσούλες σε κάθε πρόταση προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2013)

Μέσω ιν.γρ βρήκα αυτό, που κάνει τις ιστοσελίδες να χορεύουν.

(Ωστόσο το δοκίμασα στη Λεξιλογία, και δεν θα έλεγα ότι ικανοποιήθηκα απ' το αποτέλεσμα).


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

Στη σελίδα της Γκάρντιαν όμως, με τη φωτογραφία του Τσάβες, τα αποτελεσματα ήταν εντυπωσιακά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Αυτό για τον Ζάζουλα, όχι για τις υπόλοιπες σκηνές του Χάρλεμ Σέικ, αλλά για την πρώτη, με τη χαρακτηριστική άνεση του PSY:


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Post Traumatic 'Harlem Shake' Disorder - (PTHSD)






Have you been suffering from regret and embarrassment after participating in a Harlem Shake video? 
_Shaky_ Grove Treatment Center is here to help you move on with your life. 
#PTHSD #PleaseStop #StopthatShit

:woot::lol:


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Harlem reacts to 'Harlem Shake' Videos






Not to be confused with _Harlem Shake_ (meme).
For the Baauer song, see _Harlem Shake_ (song).

The *Harlem shake*, originally called the *albee*, is a dance introduced in 1981 by a Harlem resident named "Al B". The dance was initially referred to as "albee" after his name, but later became known as the Harlem shake as its prominence grew beyond the neighborhood. The dance became mainstream in 2001 when G. Dep featured the Harlem shake in his music video "Let's Get It".

Originating in the 1980s in Harlem, New York, the dance is based on an East African dance called Eskista. Since its beginnings it has spread to other urban areas and became popular in music videos. The self-purported inventor of the dance was "Al B", a Harlem resident. Because of its founder, the dance was originally called the "albee" in Rucker and Harlem, but then later became known as the Harlem shake.
[...] 


The Real Harlem Shake - The Go Crazy Boyz





http://www.savetheshake.org/  

- Can _you_ play that funky music do those funky steps, white boy vanilla boy? 
- Well, white men can only pump and jump, or not.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2013)

Harlem Shake — Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη Edition:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

Θε μου, δεν είπαμε πως τ' αερόπλανα _πέφτουν_ λόγω Harlem Shake;


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν το είπαμε. 
Επίσης, δεν βλέπω να πηδάνε πανω στα καθίσματα οι μεγαλούτσικοι αοιδοί και επιβάτες. Μέτρια πράματα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν το είπαμε.
> Επίσης, δεν βλέπω να πηδάνε πανω στα καθίσματα οι μεγαλούτσικοι αοιδοί και επιβάτες. Μέτρια πράματα.


Όπως είπε και μια ψυχή:


SBE said:


> Δεν μπορεί να κάνει χιούμορ κανένας άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

...
Είπα στην αρχή να το βάλω στα βιντεάκια, αλλά επειδή βλέπω στον συσωλήνα 200.000 θεάσεις την πρώτη εβδομάδα και τα μιμίδια και το Harlem Shake τα έχουμε εδώ, ιδού:

Misirlou Shake






Και εις ανώτερα. Oικονομικώς ομιλών, όχι επιβατομιλικώς ούτε μιλιοϋψομιλικώς.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2013)

Κι ένα πατριωτάκι που κάνει διεθνή μιμιδιακή σταδιοδρομία: ο Γιώργος Τσούκαλος με το Ancient Aliens:
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ancient-aliens
http://memegenerator.net/Ancient-Aliens
Η κλασική φωτό τού μιμιδίου, με τίτλο όμως Asians, Americans κλπ (αντί για το αρχικό Aliens) κυκλοφορεί ως μέρος άλλων μιμιδίων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Do the Harlem Shake:

Πατήστε τον σύνδεσμο και κάντε λίγη υπομονή.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...1j1.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.WJCkTrJuFDw


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

^ Αυτό κανονικά δεν πάει στο νήμα με τα μιμίδια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

— Ναι, μόνο που φοβήθηκα ότι θα είναι εντελώς εφήμερο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

Οψόμεθα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#YouTube


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2013)

...
use the force, luke

beam me up, scotty

fibonacci

/ geekweek


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Πρέπει κάποιος να βρίσκεται στην αθέατη πλευρά του ελληνικού διαδικτύου για να μην έχει πάρει μυρωδιά τι χαμός γίνεται με το διαβόητο «*Πουλάκι Τσίου*»:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcuY9CtYPKs
> Πολλά σχετικά δημοσιεύματα θα σας βγάλει μια σχετική αναζήτηση (ιδίως στην Ιταλία γίνεται ο Τ-Ρ-Ε-Λ-Ο-Σ χαμός!), εγώ να δώσω ένα απ' τα πρώτα ελληνικά βιντεάκια που φτιάχτηκαν:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHFv1_R68HY
> [...]





Zazula said:


> Ξεκίνησε απ' τα πορτουγκέζικα της Βραζιλίας...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTC1Q9XPgMM





nickel said:


> Και πώς τα λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτά τα *cumulative songs*, όπως το αγγλικό με τις δώδεκα μέρες των Χριστουγέννων;
> Να βάλουμε και αυτά εδώ στο άρθρο της Wikipedia: Το τσουλάκι πίου πίου, συγγνώμη, το πουλάκι τσίου τσίου και το δικό μας «Όταν θα πάω, κυρά μου, στο παζάρι» (προσοχή στα κόμματα).
> Ορίστε και η γλωσσική σύγκριση: [...]





Palavra said:


> Το πουλάκι προκαλεί γενικώς δολοφονικές διαθέσεις :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV2703aae3U





Zazula said:


> Βρε πάρτε _Πουλάκι Τσίου Τσιφτετέλι Edition_ να στανιάρετε! :laugh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbcDagkwXEo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvKFm1I0Q9E
> Κι επειδή από το παρόν νήμα δεν μπορεί να λείπει η υπερπερσόνα του ελληνικού ίντερνετ, τώρα και mashup Πουλάκι με Παντελίδη λαίμαι!
> ...





oliver_twisted said:


> Το καλύτερο από τα πουλάκια, πάντως, είναι το Γκολάκι Πίου. Δεν υπάρχει!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MhxEMqtXAJ4#!





Palavra said:


> Το πουλάκι τώρα και στα κυπριακά! (Θενκς, Chris :)) *Το πουλλούι τσίου​*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lbFlUpZA5hU


Νομίζατε πως θα μου γλιτώνατε, εεεεε; :devil: Πάρτε λοιπόν τον Θεό, να έρθετε στα ίσα σας!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

http://luben.tv/blogosphere/dailyviral/55799


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

...
*14 Regular People Who Became Memes*
...
[h=4]3. SKEPTICAL BABY[/h]






In November 2011, Dave, Rhiannon, and their son Mason took a trip to the Museum of Natural Sciences, where they had some family photos taken by photographer Jarod Knoten. They came out so well that Dave posted one to Reddit. Within hours, Dave’s son Mason was the star of his very own meme. Skeptical Baby just can’t believe the things people with object permanence have to say about anything. The joke usually follows the “You mean to tell me…” format, but there are a few variations.

[...]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2018)

Περιοδικός πίνακας της υποκατηγορίας των advice-animals μιμιδίων:
*https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/119/457/forweb.jpg?1304359620*


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2018)

Περί Ancient Memes: https://www.lifo.gr/articles/book_a...mioyrgoi-ton-ancient-memes-miloyn-sto-lifo-gr


----------

